# More Affordable Ibanez 8 string.



## Tristoner7 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ibanez really should put out a more affordable 8 string RG, I'd really like a RG2228 but they cost so much. Like an 8 string equivalent of a RG7321 or something. I dunno, just a thought, something more people could afford and get into 8 strings with without breaking the bank. So far ESP, Schecter an Agile have been able to do it ( and with better woods, construction, options, etc. ), why not Ibanez ?
EDIT: Kind of like Shane's.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 6, 2009)

The RG2228 is seriously overpriced for what you get IMO. After the latest price hike I began to realise what you get for that amount of money: To horrible EMGs, Basswood body and bowling ball black paint. The only reason I have one is I got a seriously good deal on one - up to half price on one mint. 

There is NO reason why it should cost what it does with regards to what you get.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jun 6, 2009)

Exactly, couldn't have said it better. I want to start getting into 8 strings but don't want to spend a fortune on something I might not like. I think it would sell well too considering bands like Meshuggah, Divine Heresy and now Unearth ( Buz has been getting into 8 strings now too ) endorse the Ibanez 8 strings.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if the 8 string market keeps doing alright, I'm sure Ibby will have to release something cheaper, I mean ESP and Schecter both have out 8's for a lot cheaper, not to mention Agile. I think once they see that people are definitely playing 8 strings, but theirs aren't really selling, Hoshino will have to make a decision to make something more cost effective. 

I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## ReverendDeath (Jun 6, 2009)

ESP, Agile, and Schecter all make their 8s in Korea, while Ibanez only makes theirs in Japan.

If Ibanez would send a model to Korea, and simplify the hardware, they could drop the price dramatically.



vontetzianos said:


> The RG2228 is seriously overpriced for what you get IMO.



I agree, but keep in mind that your 2228 is Japanese and will typically outlive your Korean (and Indonesian and Chinese) guitars. Better craftsmanship costs more money. That being said, I think the 2228 should be priced closer to a grand instead of $1.5k.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry started a thread about this over on MG.org. The consensus was that it would be great for there to be a lower price Ibanez 8, especially for people based in the UK, due to the difficulty (and cost) of having Agile guitars shipped over. It would be something of a risk for Ibanez, though. The 8 string altogether was a risk, and expanding on that line is putting a lot of faith in the demand of customers. There is also competition from ESP and Schecter in that price bracket. I don't know that there would be enough demand to warrant Ibanez producing a cheaper 8 either.


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a hard time equating premier price high-quality Japanese construction with that basswood thing with a huge bolt-on neck heel that I played. I think they were just trying to gouge a niche market. Ibanez may have missed the boat altogether on this one now that multiple companies put out ebony fretboard neck-throughs for like half the price of their cheapo bolt-on.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 6, 2009)

fixed bridge 8 string by ibanez would be nice, and cheaper.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jun 6, 2009)

jymellis said:


> fixed bridge 8 string by ibanez would be nice, and cheaper.



Well, the RG2228s are fixed but they are locking, I know what you mean though, a non-locking one would be cool and would allow for alternate tunings other than the conventional F#-E without all the hassle of those fixed Edge IIIs or whatever they are.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 6, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> I have a hard time equating premier price high-quality Japanese construction with that basswood thing with a huge bolt-on neck heel that I played. I think they were just trying to gouge a niche market. Ibanez may have missed the boat altogether on this one now that multiple companies put out ebony fretboard neck-throughs for like half the price of their cheapo bolt-on.


 
cheapo bolt on? i dont understand what your saying here? you say neck thru like they are automaticaly better or something


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 6, 2009)

It's easier to produce bolt-ons than neck-through, so in that sense they tend to be associated _more_ with budget guitars, and I think neck-through is just more elegant anyway. And look at the construction of this guitar:

Basswood body
Bolt-on maple neck with rosewood fingerboard
EMGs

This is the same configuration as countless guitars in the $3-400 range, new. Yes I think it deserves to be called "cheapo" being that the stupid thing costs 2 grand.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 6, 2009)

so i guess the jem or universe are "budget" since they are bolt ons right?

heres a few "cheapo" bolt ons, do you consider these "budget" guitars?

Buy Fender Custom Shop Stevie Ray Vaughan Lenny Tribute Stratocaster Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Signature Model Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Buy Fender Custom Shop Custom Shop Yngwie Malmsteen Tribute Stratocaster Electric Guitar | Signature Model Electric Guitars | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Buy Ibanez Prestige Joe Satriani 20th Anniversary JS20TH Electric Guitar | Signature Model Electric Guitars | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Buy Fender Custom Shop Master Salute Stratocaster LTD Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend

Buy Ibanez SV2009SC Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Musician's Friend


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 6, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> It's easier to produce bolt-ons than neck-through, *so in that sense* they tend to be associated *more* with budget guitars


There's nothing wrong with bolt-ons, but they TEND to be associated MORE with BUDGET guitars, not necessarily bad ones. HOWEVER, I PREFER neck-through because I THINK it is more 'elegant.' You may not. Most of those are signature guitars anyways which tend to have an upcharge. But go ahead and show me a list of budget neck-throughs and we can fight about it.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jun 6, 2009)

Just for the hell of it, if anyone wants, make a mockup of a budget RG8 string, I'm curious to see what you guys can come up with ( I suck at doing mockups and stuff like that ).


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 6, 2009)

Another thing that really grates me about the RG2228 is that Ibanez is insistant on producing a completely new bridge which I think is completely pointless. Besides the fine tuners, I see no added benefit of having a fixed bridge of that nature. Maybe there is a specific benefit, but I really don't see it.

Having established the RG2228 is expensive for what you get for your cash, I will concede that I would gladly pay extra if Ibanez improved the construction and offered more than the basswood-emg option. While a cheaper option is attractive, a better version that costs more seems to be more attractive to me. Perhaps a change in design will aid in this as well. For me what springs to mind is changing the pickups and the body wood to Mahonany or Alder, just something other than basswood, because I find it very dull and bland as a tone wood. Just a thought...

There are these mockups and I have to say I really like them:


----------



## Sepultorture (Jun 6, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Another thing that really grates me about the RG2228 is that Ibanez is insistant on producing a completely new bridge which I think is completely pointless. Besides the fine tuners, I see no added benefit of having a fixed bridge of that nature. Maybe there is a specific benefit, but I really don't see it.



i have to agree with you on that bridge part, i like the hipshot style bridges, and even my apex 2's tune-o-matic bridge is great for fixed bridge.

why the hell did they have to come out with big block fixed bridge for the xiphos i have no idea

that one aside, i think the locking bridge on the 8 is just odd, creative but very unnecessary for the kind of axe that it is


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 6, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> that one aside, i think the locking bridge on the 8 is just odd, creative but very unnecessary for the kind of axe that it is


 
Exactly. What I want in an 8 string, custom or production is simplicity; 2 awesome humbuckers, simple fixed bridge, long scale length, decent wood choices. The RG2228, on the whole fails to deliver on all four fronts. The bridge is overcomplicated. It may be Ibanez's way of saying "look what we can do", but I really find it unnecessary. Not impeding, but overworked. Using a more simple bridge like a hipshot will also bring down the price.

I would also really like to see Ibanez increase the scale length. This however may be unlikely as Ibanez needs to sell a certain number of guitars for them to be viable, and I just don't know how many players are going to want a long scale length 8 like a 30 inch.


----------



## MTech (Jun 6, 2009)

So instead of everybody bitching about it why don't you lock down some really good specs and shoot a PM to the Ibanez guy since he's on this board and all....



I'll be the first to say
Shape: RG & S Series
Body: Mahogany, or any other choice wood (not basswood)
Neck: 5 piece Maple Bolt-On & Neck-Thru or at least a neck-thru model
Fretboard: Ebony or do a Maple model as well
Pickups: Passive Route Size Actives, or Come stock w/ Good Passives (custom designed DiMarzio maybe?) since Iby & them always have something going on.
Bridge: Hipshot &/or RG2228 style
Price: $1000 Give/Take .... how about $1200 w/ Case and they can do a limited run of say 100 at first to test the waters?


----------



## splinter8451 (Jun 6, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> There are these mockups and I have to say I really like them:



I would be all over that white one haha. Tremelo/ fixed locking or whatever, doesn't matter. That thing would inspire me if it was in my hands


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 6, 2009)

What list/street price would you want this guitar to be?


----------



## TMM (Jun 6, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Well if the 8 string market keeps doing alright, I'm sure Ibby will have to release something cheaper, I mean ESP and Schecter both have out 8's for a lot cheaper, not to mention Agile. I think once they see that people are definitely playing 8 strings, but theirs aren't really selling, Hoshino will have to make a decision to make something more cost effective.
> 
> I could be totally wrong though.



I think that's the wrong approach. I think they just need to lower their prices back to a point where the cost is relative to what you're getting for the guitar. Seriously, you can get a complete custom KxK for the price of a stock, very generic-featured RG2228.



vontetzianos said:


> Another thing that really grates me about the RG2228 is that Ibanez is insistant on producing a completely new bridge which I think is completely pointless. Besides the fine tuners, I see no added benefit of having a fixed bridge of that nature. Maybe there is a specific benefit, but I really don't see it.



When I first saw it, I got the impression that they started out designing an 8-string trem, then realized it wasn't going to be as stable as they liked, so they made do with what they had, and made a ridiculous monstrosity of a fixed bridge.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 6, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> Besides the fine tuners, I see no added benefit of having a fixed bridge of that nature. Maybe there is a specific benefit, but I really don't see it.



I would take that bridge over a hipshot or any other for a single scale guitar any day.

Tons of metal players stand by the locking trem but a bunch never touch the thing. For me and I'm sure plenty of others we just enjoy the fact that we setup our guitar tune it once and don't have to do it again for 6 months (yay coated strings)

Yes locking tuners and a properly cut nut blah blah will have ample tuning stability but there's simply no system as solid as a locking nut. So with that bridge you get fixed bridge simplicity with locking nut stability! Win~Win!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 6, 2009)

a link to a thread I started on MG.org:

Ibanez RG8321?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2009)

Ibanez just used the price hike as an excuse to increase the price of their guitars by a ridiculous amount, up to 40% more in some cases. When prices begin to stabilize again, they will either have to reduce the price, or bring out a cheaper model. Otherwise, they will lose the market. I think they should make the RG2228 a better prestige guitar, replace basswood for mahogany and change the pups to regular housing so people can swap them out easier if necessary. Thinner width at the nut would be nice too. That way, a cheaper, simpler model could replace the current RG2228. This would potentially move the 8 string market into Ibbys favour.



Scar Symmetry said:


> a link to a thread I started on MG.org:
> 
> Ibanez RG8321?


----------



## damigu (Jun 6, 2009)

MTech said:


> So instead of everybody bitching about it why don't you lock down some really good specs and shoot a PM to the Ibanez guy since he's on this board and all....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



absolutely. the cavernous EMG routes totally kill any desire in me for a 2228.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe they could just make the body and offer the pickups as an option? Most of us 8-string players are picky with our instruments, so I'd rather buy a guitar that's just a hunk of painted wood and install my own pickups than have to replace them.


----------



## The Echthros (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it all sounds good...

except for the mahogany body and custom DiMarzios. 

I don't think mahogany is the most ideal tonewood for the 8 string. A brighter, faster, articulate tonewood is more well equipped to handle the range, primarily of the F# or lower(maple, ash, alder). If they do use mahogany, as i think that still may be a favorite tonewood for many here, give it a thick ass maple cap please to offer a bit more bite. 

Custom DiMarzios will raise prices. It would be easier to take their V8/V7 or AH1/AH2 set and make an 8 string version of those like they did for their 7 strings. If they do go the DiMarzio route, or at least if there is enough interest, they could try a new IBZ/USA venture..but they haven't even done that for the 7s yet so I don't know if they'd do it for an 8.


----------



## MTech (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought about that with mahogany but most of the other ones seem to be Alder and everybody bitches about Alder on 7's and wants Mahogany. I was actually thinking Ash but I wasn't sure how everybody is on that as a wood... maybe on here, but think of the entire market.

Thing is if they sell it with shit pickups than you're just going to spend even more money than you would for the RG2228 so that's why I thought having DiMarzio do something would be a good idea... I mean why not they built the special pickups for the EBJPM's which were basically tweaked normal models for that body... Besides ESP & Schecter sell Neck-Thru 8's with EMG's for $1000 and under so there's no reason they couldn't put DiMarzios in the guitar for the same or less.

They could do a D-Sonic & Air Norton 8 and only have it as OEM in the Ibanez which would be a huge selling point for them. Basically because if they do it right it'd sound really good, and if you didn't like it people would pay enough for them out of your guitar that you could put whatever you do like in there. (much like Caparison Pickups) which IMO aren't that great, but people pay bank for them.


----------



## MatthewK (Jun 6, 2009)

The RG2228 is the worst deal as far as production 8s go IMO.


----------



## cyril v (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd be fine with Alder actually... mahogany, ash, walnut, spruce, lacewood, maple, koa... pretty much any of those would be a better choice than basswood.

-hipshot bridge
-some locking tuners...
-set-neck or bolt-on

as far as pickups go, if rondo can create awesome pickups on the cheap, Ibanez should be able to do something similar, but I bet they don't because they're bastards.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd actually like to see natural finishes rather than just the proverbial black. Something like this might be cool if the wood grain is good enough:


----------



## Æxitosus (Jun 6, 2009)

ESP has done this? i thought their cheapest was the stephen carpenter sig...and thats 1100.


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 6, 2009)

MatthewK said:


> The RG2228 is the worst deal as far as production 8s go IMO.





Æxitosus;1537024 said:


> ESP has done this? i thought their cheapest was the stephen carpenter sig...and thats 1100.


That's still practically half the price of the RG2228.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jun 6, 2009)

Æxitosus;1537024 said:


> ESP has done this? i thought their cheapest was the stephen carpenter sig...and thats 1100.



They have the FM-418/FM408 which sells for around $900.


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2009)

Those mockups are awesome.


----------



## Harry (Jun 7, 2009)

The RG 2228 is over 4 grand in Australia now
The way things are here, even if Ibanez did introduce a cheaper 8 string I'd be willing to bet it will still be far from cheap by the time Aussie retalier and distributor costs come into it.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 7, 2009)

More than likely. 

The thing is, I'd be more than willing to buy an Agile Intrepid. From what I've heard, they seem to be the best (and perhaps only?) budget 8 string in the whole market, Rondo's somewhat questionable reliability aside. The problem is that it's an enormous hassle to have one shipped over here to the UK, and the import duties etc are a pain.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 7, 2009)

those mockups are sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.

looks like there's enough of a market for a cheap Ibanez to me


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 7, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> those mockups are sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
> 
> looks like there's enough of a market for a cheap Ibanez to me


 
In reality I think those mockups may even cost more than the RG2228 now, but if they're better maybe its justified.


----------



## MTech (Jun 7, 2009)

Æxitosus;1537024 said:


> ESP has done this? i thought their cheapest was the stephen carpenter sig...and thats 1100.


The Stef's are gloss finished though.
Rico Jr. does a lot of Tung Oil finish stuff like what he's talking about. Also one of the nicest MII's I've ever seen was a walnut body oil finished nut they never seem to do production releases like this.


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 7, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> More than likely.
> 
> The thing is, I'd be more than willing to buy an Agile Intrepid. From what I've heard, they seem to be the best (and perhaps only?) budget 8 string in the whole market, Rondo's somewhat questionable reliability aside. The problem is that it's an enormous hassle to have one shipped over here to the UK, and the import duties etc are a pain.



I don't think it'd be too much hassle to get one shipped. I've ordered an Intrepid that should be coming in October/November and thats going to Ireland. A good few people seem top have interceptors in the UK and I didn't hear of any bother in shipping from Agile to Europe. Customs is a bit of a pain but it should still work out as a good price compared to the alternatives.


----------



## cyril v (Jun 7, 2009)

vontetzianos said:


> In reality I think those mockups may even cost more than the RG2228 now, but if they're better maybe its justified.



those mock ups were intended to be real high-end luxory Ibanez's... i have no clue why they'd be posted in this thread. but they certainly are amazing.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, I was talking about mockups of a budget Ibanez 8 stringer, those are pretty damn nice for a high end 8 !


----------



## arktan (Jun 8, 2009)

These mockups are made by a member here, Variant is his name. 

The fact that they pop up all the time shows only how fucking awesome the white 2228 is.


----------



## loktide (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm sure ibanez would bring a korean 8-string if there's enough demand. just give 'em a couple of years and hope the "8-string hype" continues.

now what i really want is a meshuggah signature 8-string  not just because i'm a fanboy, but because the specs and look on their current 8's are just perfect, imo


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 8, 2009)

loktide said:


> now what i really want is a meshuggah signature 8-string  not just because i'm a fanboy, but because the specs and look on their current 8's are just perfect, imo



I would be aaaaaaaall over that!

an FT-8 and MH-8 would be very nice to see indeed


----------



## Shinto (Jun 8, 2009)

MTech said:


> I'll be the first to say
> Shape: RG & S Series
> Body: Mahogany, or any other choice wood (not basswood)
> Neck: 5 piece Maple Bolt-On & Neck-Thru or at least a neck-thru model
> ...


I'm gonna have to say that it will never happen. Not because they can't afford it (maybe they can't), but because it'd be around the same price as the RG1527M, not to mention that the 8-string popularity will not last forever.


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 8, 2009)

Shinto said:


> I'm gonna have to say that it will never happen. Not because they can't afford it (maybe they can't), but because it'd be around the same price as the RG1527M, not to mention that the 8-string popularity will not last forever.


Yeah, you funny kids with your...guitars. That have strings on them. Don't you know that fad will be gone by next week?

Seriously, 1 or 2 more strings here or there, how much difference does it make? If anything I'm expecting a 9 string to be made before companies stop producing 8 strings altogether. And we will continue to play them whether our corporate overlords like it or not.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 8, 2009)

After observing the quality of most "affordable" guitars, from Ibanez as well as other makers, I feel that a cheapo 8-string will actual adversely effect the 8-string market. I know many players who were turned off by 7s because the only expirence they had with them were cheap versions (RG7321, WG587, Avalanche 7).

We don't need Ibanez putting out another MII guitar with hit or miss QC that just looks kinda pretty.

If you want an "affordable" 8, go talk to Kurt at Rondo, you'll get twice the guitar that way.

I've owned an Agile Intrepid Pro, an LTD SC-608B, and an RG2228, and the quality of construction on the RG is FAR superior than that of the other two. It's the difference between Korean build quality and Japanese build quality. If you can't tell the difference power to ya, but it is there. 

Name another high quality (I.E. first world production) 8-string for WELL under $2000 USD.


----------



## MTech (Jun 8, 2009)

^I've experienced the exact opposite when it comes to the RG vs the SC608B and I know a lot of others could agree. It's all on price though and for the money the fact they do a bolt on with cheap wood and that fretboard..just doesn't add up. There's no reason they couldn't put out a bolt on Mahogany 8 with a hipshot for $899 or even make it $1000 w/ Case.


And whoever the asshole was that left negative feedback for me suggesting rather than whine about the quality and prices we do something productive by coming up with some specs & price we can agree on (which has been going very well in this thread BTW) than sending it to Ibanez... 




.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 8, 2009)

MTech said:


> ^I've experienced the exact opposite when it comes to the RG vs the SC608B and I know a lot of others could agree. It's all on price though and for the money the fact they do a bolt on with cheap wood and that fretboard..just doesn't add up. There's no reason they couldn't put out a bolt on Mahogany 8 with a hipshot for $899 or even make it $1000 w/ Case.
> 
> 
> And whoever the asshole was that left negative feedback for me suggesting rather than whine about the quality and prices we do something productive by coming up with some specs & price we can agree on (which has been going very well in this thread BTW) than sending it to Ibanez...
> ...



There's a lot of things they "can" do. Though, they have chosen to use proprietary hardware, as well as their favored formula of body, neck, and fretboard wood. That sounds really good actually. Basswood and rosewood get a TON of hate, here especially, but that doesn't mean they're "cheap wood". If you want cheap go look at the prices (per board foot) of Poplar (non-figured of course) and Agathis. 

Ibanez obviously doesn't want to be known as the "budget 8 builder". If they did then they would have just made a "RG8321".

People asking Ibanez to build mahogany bodied, hipshot bridged, cheap guitars should look into companies who do just that, such as Rondo and Schecter.

Perhaps when 8-strings are less then a small niche Ibanez will invest in making a wider range of 8-string guitars, but until then, it's a custom builders market.


----------



## Triple7 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am all about Ibanez guitars, but with the price tag on their 8 I am instead looking at an Agile Intrepid Pro.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jun 11, 2009)

I mean, if they can make a neck thru RG for $600 ( indonesian ) or a 7 string that sells for $399 at guitar center, I dont see why they couldnt do the same with an 8 string ( I understand they would have to re-configure CNC machines ETC and realize it all boils down to supply and demand ).


----------



## Decipher (Jun 11, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's a lot of things they "can" do. Though, they have chosen to use proprietary hardware, as well as their favored formula of body, neck, and fretboard wood. That sounds really good actually. Basswood and rosewood get a TON of hate, here especially, but that doesn't mean they're "cheap wood". If you want cheap go look at the prices (per board foot) of Poplar (non-figured of course) and Agathis.
> 
> Ibanez obviously doesn't want to be known as the "budget 8 builder". If they did then they would have just made a "RG8321".
> 
> ...


 Fully agreed man.
Ibanez's formula has been using Basswood bodies for years. That's their thing. And to this day, Vai and Satch still use Basswood. Hell even Petrucci's guitars were also basswood in the Ibby days and early EBMM days. If you don't like basswood, fine just quit bitching about it..... It's Ibanez's formula period.

I think everyone's forgetting that the 8 string market is niche market and will take a while before there's much more "affordable" 8 strings from Ibanez.

Do you all forget how expensive 7 strings were when they were introduced in the 90's?? I remember back then going holy fuck.  And it took a little while before Ibanez introduced "affordable" 7's too.....


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 11, 2009)

The thing is Agile wasn't around in the '90s (AFAIK). With improved technology and communication that goes with it bigger companies may not have the luxury of choking down the niche markets with overpriced guitars. They may get a false signal about the 8 string market because there are more options today than there were 15 years ago, so they may equate "me not buying 2228=me not having 8 string," whereas that won't be true once I get an Agile.

I know that basswood is one of the cheapest woods you could possibly build a guitar from. This in itself is hardly an argument against its use in guitar construction; however, it is an argument against a $1500 USD upcharge.

Honestly I can't imagine Ibanez making an inexpensive 8 string, unless it has the EXACT specs as the 2228. Which is what makes this whole situation seem a little ridiculous to begin with.


----------



## MTech (Jun 11, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you want cheap go look at the prices (per board foot) of Poplar (non-figured of course) and Agathis.
> 
> Ibanez obviously doesn't want to be known as the "budget 8 builder". If they did then they would have just made a "RG8321".
> 
> ...



Oh I know, why do you think a certain company really builds their cabs out of poplar. 

It's not so much cheap it's the fact that basswood is cheap, you realize that Agathis IS the same as basswood just from overseas. I've played the RG228 and it felt like shit. I was really looking forward to trying it out to so this was a huge letdown alone with the fact it was used and still on the wall for $1499!! There's no reason they can't make it the way they usually do even if it's bolt on, but make the body out of better wood like Ash or Mahogany and give it passive routed pickups be it blackouts, DiMarzios, or decent Ibanez ones and give it a maple or ebony board and put it out for $1000. If other companies can built a Maple Neck Thru Mahogany Body w/ 707's and a Hipshot it just doesn't make sense why they can't at least put something out remotely close to that in price and quality.



Decipher said:


> And to this day, Vai and Satch still use Basswood. Hell even Petrucci's guitars were also basswood in the Ibby days and early EBMM days.


That's not entirely true either cause those guys had Alder guitars, Korn use Mahogany, and look at Dino and the rest of the Ibanez guys now they get Mahogany left and right. A mass majority of people say the K7 is one of the best production models Ibanez made and it's Mahogany.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2009)

MTech said:


> Oh I know, why do you think a certain company really builds their cabs out of poplar.
> 
> It's not so much cheap it's the fact that basswood is cheap, you realize that Agathis IS the same as basswood just from overseas. I've played the RG228 and it felt like shit. I was really looking forward to trying it out to so this was a huge letdown alone with the fact it was used and still on the wall for $1499!! There's no reason they can't make it the way they usually do even if it's bolt on, but make the body out of better wood like Ash or Mahogany and give it passive routed pickups be it blackouts, DiMarzios, or decent Ibanez ones and give it a maple or ebony board and put it out for $1000. If other companies can built a Maple Neck Thru Mahogany Body w/ 707's and a Hipshot it just doesn't make sense why they can't at least put something out remotely close to that in price and quality.
> 
> ...



If you don't understand the difference between Korean/Chinese production and Japanese then I just give up. There is no point in explaining this any further. You simply won't understand. Sorry.


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 11, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you don't understand the difference between Korean/Chinese production and Japanese then I just give up. There is no point in explaining this any further. You simply won't understand. Sorry.


This seems like a pointless and incredibly condescending post. And I ask you, point blank: what does being Japanese have to do with: 
maple/basswood bolt-on with EMGs

somehow being superior to:
neck-through maple/ebony/mahogany?

I know some people like bolt-ons, and some people simply don't have any preference. But how is this guitar specifically "superior" to an Agile or LTD? What about its construction specifically makes it worth that extra $1500?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> This seems like a pointless and incredibly condescending post. And I ask you, point blank: what does being Japanese have to do with:
> maple/basswood bolt-on with EMGs
> 
> somehow being superior to:
> ...




I was talking about the price point, making guitars in Japan is more expensive than making guitars in Korea, plain and simple. I'm sorry if it seemed condescending, but I tried saying it point blank. I said NOTHING in articular in my quoted post about superiority. 



Oh, and if I hurt feelings, please neg rep me and be sure to sign it.



Ah, I spoke too late I guess. If you're going to neg rep, please be a man and sign it. It's all I ask really.


----------



## Decipher (Jun 12, 2009)

Setnakt said:


> The thing is Agile wasn't around in the '90s (AFAIK). With improved technology and communication that goes with it bigger companies may not have the luxury of choking down the niche markets with overpriced guitars. They may get a false signal about the 8 string market because there are more options today than there were 15 years ago, so they may equate "me not buying 2228=me not having 8 string," whereas that won't be true once I get an Agile.
> 
> I know that basswood is one of the cheapest woods you could possibly build a guitar from. This in itself is hardly an argument against its use in guitar construction; however, it is an argument against a $1500 USD upcharge.
> 
> Honestly I can't imagine Ibanez making an inexpensive 8 string, unless it has the EXACT specs as the 2228. Which is what makes this whole situation seem a little ridiculous to begin with.


I think part of the "upcharge" has to do with the costs that Ibanez has for engineering an instrument like this. It's the same with any and every manufacturer out there. When you introduce a new product, all the costs that goes into making it (prototypes, engineering, new tools, etc..) have to be re-couped in the beginning. That and in a world where everything from labour to components to raw materials is all going up.....  It adds up sadly and the way the world is moving forward, don't expect to see prices go down with Ibanez.



MTech said:


> That's not entirely true either cause those guys had Alder guitars, Korn use Mahogany, and look at Dino and the rest of the Ibanez guys now they get Mahogany left and right. A mass majority of people say the K7 is one of the best production models Ibanez made and it's Mahogany.


I'm not saying that's ALL they use. I'm fully aware they can have any instrument (and do) in different woods. But they still use them. And even KoRn still uses Basswood 7's occasionally on the road (Munky uses UV's and some other custom 7's that are Basswood as well).

And I will agree that the K7 is the best Ibby 7 I've ever played/owned..... But not just because it's Mahogany, but that the neck profile is amazing, the hardware is top notch and the craftsmanship is tits!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2009)

Decipher said:


> I think part of the "upcharge" has to do with the costs that Ibanez has for engineering an instrument like this. It's the same with any and every manufacturer out there. When you introduce a new product, all the costs that goes into making it (prototypes, engineering, new tools, etc..) have to be re-couped in the beginning. That and in a world where everything from labour to components to raw materials is all going up.....  It adds up sadly and the way the world is moving forward, don't expect to see prices go down with Ibanez.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying that's ALL they use. I'm fully aware they can have any instrument (and do) in different woods. But they still use them. And even KoRn still uses Basswood 7's occasionally on the road (Munky uses UV's and some other custom 7's that are Basswood as well).
> ...



+1

Very well put.


----------



## MTech (Jun 12, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you don't understand the difference between Korean/Chinese production and Japanese then I just give up. There is no point in explaining this any further. You simply won't understand. Sorry.



Who said anything about chinese/korean vs japanese production we're just talking about price point and options which even in Japan they should be able to put out for less than the RG2228.
I'm not even discussing where the guitar is made and nobody really is, but I'll relate it like that than. All everybody is trying to point out is the LTD (Korean) uses more expensive woods and manufacturing methods than the Japanese Ibby and the Ibby is almost twice the price yet made with a cheaper neck construct and joint, and cheaper wood. Is Japanese manufacturing more expensive, yes of course, but does that make the RG2228 worth it? No. The K7 was/is an entirely better built guitar with a trem and mahogany and it was around the same price and the new one with custom inlays and finish is only $200 more. This doesn't add up.
The fact ESP puts out two LTD models that are $1200 or less means there's no reason ibby shouldn't be able to do this or even do it with a Prestige neck on a korean body (if tey keep it bolt on)

*I'll add on since I saw your earlier post about people, I didn't neg rep you*

For the most part this thread is doing pretty good but nobody is helping on lockin down a general "we'd like to see this" instead everybody is arguing over this and that. Let really get some specs of what everybody wants in an 8 that they think would be a fair deal for a production model and not something just you and nobody else or 3 other people would want.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2009)

MTech said:


> Who said anything about chinese/korean vs japanese production we're just talking about price point and options which even in Japan they should be able to put out for less than the RG2228.
> I'm not even discussing where the guitar is made and nobody really is, but I'll relate it like that than. All everybody is trying to point out is the LTD (Korean) uses more expensive woods and manufacturing methods than the Japanese Ibby and the Ibby is almost twice the price yet made with a cheaper neck construct and joint, and cheaper wood. Is Japanese manufacturing more expensive, yes of course, but does that make the RG2228 worth it? No. The K7 was/is an entirely better built guitar with a trem and mahogany and it was around the same price and the new one with custom inlays and finish is only $200 more. This doesn't add up.
> The fact ESP puts out two LTD models that are $1200 or less means there's no reason ibby shouldn't be able to do this or even do it with a Prestige neck on a korean body (if tey keep it bolt on)
> 
> ...



I know you didn't neg rep me. I wasn't directing that to you.

Though I agree, lets stop all this bickering and get this thread back on point! 



I think Ibanez should just make an 8-string version of the RG7420XL. I certainly think they should keep it MIJ, especially since MIK isn't an option anymore. 

I'm totally fine with a basswood body and maple neck. 

I think keeping it really simple, and still very "Ibanez" is the key.


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 12, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was talking about the price point, making guitars in Japan is more expensive than making guitars in Korea, plain and simple. I'm sorry if it seemed condescending, but I tried saying it point blank. I said NOTHING in articular in my quoted post about superiority.


I haven't neg repped anyone either.  But here's where I'm coming from.


MaxOfMetal said:


> _If you don't understand the difference between Korean/Chinese production and Japanese then I just give up. There is no point in explaining this any further. You simply won't understand. Sorry._





MaxOfMetal said:


> I've owned an Agile Intrepid Pro, an LTD SC-608B, and an RG2228, and the *quality of construction* on the RG is *FAR superior* than that of the other two. *It's the difference between Korean build quality and Japanese build quality.* If you can't tell the difference power to ya, but it is there.


This is why I assumed you were talking about build quality. Because you were. Unless you changed the subject of your discourse and jumped out of context mid-post without telling anyone.



MaxOfMetal said:


> I think Ibanez should just make an 8-string version of the RG7420XL. I certainly think they should keep it MIJ, especially since MIK isn't an option anymore.
> 
> I'm totally fine with a basswood body and maple neck.
> 
> I think keeping it really simple, and still very "Ibanez" is the key.


How would this hypothetical model be significantly different from the RG2228?

If the fact that Ibanez chooses to make their guitars in Japan, means they will choose to upcharge for it, then obviously them making "budget" anything at this point is out of the question. What's there to discuss then?


----------



## MTech (Jun 12, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though I agree, lets stop all this bickering and get this thread back on point!
> 
> I think Ibanez should just make an 8-string version of the RG7420XL. I certainly think they should keep it MIJ, especially since MIK isn't an option anymore.
> 
> I think keeping it really simple, and still very "Ibanez" is the key.



Did I miss something here do they not make anything at all in korea anymore and it's all Indonesian, I thought only some of them were being made there?

I have to say the RG228 while looking nice when I checked one out the other week into an amp and all it just felt cheap and sounded horrible. There's no way I could remotely justify paying $1799 for that guitar especially when you could go to a few custom luthiers and get something a lot better quality for not much more. Maybe it was that one that sounded bad, but the other ones I've held didn't feel that impressive either. 

So with that in mind if the bridge is what jacks the price up (speculation) than I don't see why they can't take that bridge off and deliver us a maple or ebony fretboard bolt on Ash body 8 w/ a Hipshot or similar bridge and a 28" scale or more for say $1200. 
That'd be typical Ibanez specs for the most part and a reasonable price and it'd address the tension issues everybody still is bringing up with the 27" scale.

Which with that in mind I wouldn't be opposed to them putting out a Meshuggah Sig Model or "designed by" Model (to their specs on woods and scale with good pickups)all they'd have to do is keep it simple with no dumb inlay just put a sig on the truss rod cover or the headstock nowhere else. Which why not since Stef has a 8 string sig.... If they did that and sold it for $1799-$1999 than dropped the price of the RG2228 to like $1100 w/ case we'd have a winner.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2009)

MTech said:


> Did I miss something here do they not make anything at all in korea anymore and it's all Indonesian, I thought only some of them were being made there?
> 
> I have to say the RG228 while looking nice when I checked one out the other week into an amp and all it just felt cheap and sounded horrible. There's no way I could remotely justify paying $1799 for that guitar especially when you could go to a few custom luthiers and get something a lot better quality for not much more. Maybe it was that one that sounded bad, but the other ones I've held didn't feel that impressive either.
> 
> ...



Yeah, as of late 08 all Korean Ibanez production has ceased. 

Persoanlly, and if you talk to other XPT owners, Indo production isn't that bad on the $600+ guitars, it's kinda hit or miss on occasion, but that's with most third world labor.

I don't think it's the price of the bridge that brings up the price significantly, it's just a bigger baseplate for their Edge III Fixed trem, witch is on the cheaper MTM guitars. There's no extra production really, just a slightly bigger base plate.

I think the fact it's a niche instrument is what determines price as well. They potentially sell less of them, thus in order to meet a certain profit goal they need to increase the price of the individual product. Like Decipher said, give it some time to jump out of the niche of a niche category it's in right now.

Setnakt:

RG2228
Basswood Body
27" Scale
Edge III Fixed 8 Bridge
EMG 808 Pickups
Deluxe Case

"RG8421XL"
Basswood Body
27" Scale
Standard 8 bridge (8-string RG7421 bridge, very simple and no locking nut)
Ibanez 8-string Pickups (cheap!)
Standard Case

I think there's a difference or two.


----------



## Setnakt (Jun 12, 2009)

So your argument is that this would cause this new 8 string to retail for $1000 less than the 2228? A different case, a different bridge and in-house pickups? Is that the difference we're paying $2000 for to begin with?


----------



## MTech (Jun 12, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, as of late 08 all Korean Ibanez production has ceased.
> 
> Persoanlly, and if you talk to other XPT owners, Indo production isn't that bad on the $600+ guitars, it's kinda hit or miss on occasion, but that's with most third world labor.
> 
> ...



Ok I knew they started makin a lot I didn't know they moved them all. I know ESP only started making some of the lines there and I've even said in the past they've still got the quality behind them.
I'm not buying the Niche market BS though because Schecter has 50-100 per batch orders selling out in different colors and body styles plus ESP has 2 LTD's one being like $1150 the other $999 give or take and they both have better construction as far as necks go, and the one having better tone woods with $800-$600 dollar saving in price. Schecter totally seals it being as theirs is also mahogany has a veneer and it's even cheaper yet at $899 w/ a hipshot bridge and 707's in white/black/cherry, superstrats and V shapes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2009)

MTech said:


> Ok I knew they started makin a lot I didn't know they moved them all. I know ESP only started making some of the lines there and I've even said in the past they've still got the quality behind them.
> I'm not buying the Niche market BS though because Schecter has 50-100 per batch orders selling out in different colors and body styles plus ESP has 2 LTD's one being like $1150 the other $999 give or take and they both have better construction as far as necks go, and the one having better tone woods with $800-$600 dollar saving in price. Schecter totally seals it being as theirs is also mahogany has a veneer and it's even cheaper yet at $899 w/ a hipshot bridge and 707's in white/black/cherry, superstrats and V shapes.



I'm just trying to put the niche situation in Ibanez's perspective. To them it's still a niche market, and Schecter selling a few hundred guitars isn't gonna make Ibanez all of a sudden put out a competitively priced offering. 

I owned an SC-608, and I thought the overall construction was much higher on my RG2228. I'm not saying that all Rg2228s are better, just from my personal experience of not just playing, but owning both of them. 

Like it or not Ibanez sets their own price, so no matter why, and no matter how much we ponder, and how much we argue, they ARE NOT GOING TO DROP THE PRICE JUST BECAUSE WE WANT. 

I still think a lot of it has to do with where they are made. I'm willing to bet Fujigen charges more than World does. I don't have access to either of those facilities price lists, but seeing as how Ibanez produced far cheaper guitars at the World factory, I might just be on to something.



Setnakt said:


> So your argument is that this would cause this new 8 string to retail for $1000 less than the 2228? A different case, a different bridge and in-house pickups? Is that the difference we're paying $2000 for to begin with?



Just an overall lower key presentation.

Where in that post did I say it would be $1000 less? Oh, and where are you spending $2000. I got mine in 08' when they were $1600, and even now after industry wide price raises it's still $1800 delivered. 

You're paying the $1800 because Ibanez is charging you that much. Though once again I believe that the Japanese factory charges more for production than the Korean one, thus the price is delivered upon the buyer.

I think with those slightly reduced specs, plus possibly a 3-piece neck opposed to 5-piece, could drop the price at least a few hundred dollars. Hell, if they move it to Korea and ditch the case they could probably drop it a good several hundred more, maybe even the $1000 you speak of.



MTech said:


> you realize that Agathis IS the same as basswood just from overseas



Actually they aren't, while they are similar "Basswood" as we know it is from the genus: Tilia, while "Agathis" as we know it is from the genus: Agathis. They are two different species of trees.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jun 16, 2009)

Heres a pic of Shane from this board ( plays guitar for Korn ) with an Ibanez 8 string. THIS is what I'm talking about, string through body ( none of that egde III or whatever it is ), plain black ( none of that galaxy black or whatever it is ) and if it had some cheaper pickups in it, I'm sure it could be produced to be more affordable and accessable to people looking to try something different.


----------



## st2012 (Jun 16, 2009)

As popular as the 2228 seems to be, I was surprised that we didn't hear anything about a string through 8 from Ibanez around NAMM. Hopefully they'll get to it since ESP and Schecter seem to be pushing 8's out the door. Schecter's actually look damned good but the necks on their 7's are so thick, I'm almost scared to test out a Hellraiser C-8...


----------



## plyta (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm with the pessimistic crowd in this thread.
Ibanez will likely never make it. And who needs it anyways.
I mean, guys, have you ever played Agile Intrepid Standard?

It stomps all over my old Prestige 1527 in the &#8220;bang for the buck&#8221; compartment, not to mention stock IBZ pickups in my 1527 were, let&#8217;s say shitty and screamed for a replacement from the day one. Quality wise they&#8217;re about in the same league. And I&#8217;ve played 7321, IMHO it&#8217;s a horrible guitar for that price, I can&#8217;t understand why you are calling for an 8string equivalent 

If you want an 8string Ibanez so bad, just find a used 2228


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

plyta said:


> who needs it anyways.



I do!



plyta said:


> I mean, guys, have you ever played Agile Intrepid Standard?



no and I'll likely never get the chance.



plyta said:


> If you want an 8 string Ibanez so bad, just find a used 2228



that's much easier said than done, if you can find me a 2228 for sale on eBay then be my guest 

besides, I can't justify paying the new OR used priced for a guitar that has EMGs in basswood ugh, if someone offered me a 2228 for £400 I would consider it, but that's never going to happen.

if there was low end Ibanez 8 that had EMGs in basswood and was around that price mark I wouldn't mind paying for it, but £1400 for what you get with a 2228 is just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## plyta (Jun 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ...
> no and I'll likely never get the chance.
> ...



It took me almost a year to get my hands on an Intrepid, because Rondo wouldn't even ship to where I live. The wait, time and money I have spent is well worth it. Are you afraid of big customs tax?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

plyta said:


> It took me almost a year to get my hands on an Intrepid, because Rondo wouldn't even ship to where I live. The wait, time and money I have spent is well worth it. Are you afraid of big customs tax?



I like playing a guitar before I buy it


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 16, 2009)

I've actually begun to be quite attracted to the Agiles. I would be more sceptical about the quality control of them compared to Ibanez, but they seem to offer a much better list of specs compared to the RG2228. In all honesty, I don't use an 8 for anything more than rhythm, thus the only things that really matter to me in an 8 is good wood choices and longer scales, of which the Agile is superior to the RG. I would however be more willing to trust a company like Ibanez than Agile despite the reputation they have gained.


----------



## cycloptopus (Jun 16, 2009)

I've come to the conclusion that I'm addicted to Ibanez necks. Slim is in for me. Correct me if I'm wrong but the Agiles have pretty fat necks, no? This would be the main reason I would want a lower cost Ibby 8 string. Let me find out if it's gonna be something I really get into and then I'll upgrade. But I'm not gonna hold my breath. Ibanez doesn't always make the best decisions for my taste.


----------



## vontetzianos (Jun 16, 2009)

The neck is the only thing I really think they got right perfectly. I've never played an Intrepid so I don't know about the thickness but the Ibanez necks are near perfect for me.


----------



## damigu (Jun 16, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> that's much easier said than done, if you can find me a 2228 for sale on eBay then be my guest



RARE 2007 Ibanez RG2228 8 String! RG 2228! Prestige! - eBay (item 270407213322 end time Jun-18-09 15:56:59 PDT)

BIN price: $1230


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2009)

cycloptopus said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I'm addicted to Ibanez necks. Slim is in for me. Correct me if I'm wrong but the Agiles have pretty fat necks, no? This would be the main reason I would want a lower cost Ibby 8 string. Let me find out if it's gonna be something I really get into and then I'll upgrade. But I'm not gonna hold my breath. Ibanez doesn't always make the best decisions for my taste.



The 2228 has had the thinnest and flattest of all the production 8-strings I have tried. The SC-608 is comfy, but still noticeably thicker and rounder. The thing I didn't like about the Intrepid was the thick and squared (very prominent shoulders) neck contour. It wasn't crazy thick, but certainly not thin by any means. 

I'm not saying neck thickness alone determines a guitar, but I've grown to appreciate the thin flat necks of the Ibbys.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2009)

damigu said:


> RARE 2007 Ibanez RG2228 8 String! RG 2228! Prestige! - eBay (item 270407213322 end time Jun-18-09 15:56:59 PDT)
> 
> BIN price: $1230



yeah I saw that one, but my post also says:



Scar Symmetry said:


> besides, I can't justify paying the new OR used priced for a guitar that has EMGs in basswood ugh, if someone offered me a 2228 for £400 I would consider it, but that's never going to happen.


----------



## Ascetiq (Jun 17, 2009)

I think what they need to do is have an 8 model with the basic fixed bridge, like the 7321 versus the 1527.

I mean, if it were as basic as that, they could sell it for $600 or so, and spend barely any more money making it than what they do on the 7321.


----------



## Harry (Jun 17, 2009)

Ascetiq said:


> I think what they need to do is have an 8 model with the basic fixed bridge, like the 7321 versus the 1527.
> 
> I mean, if it were as basic as that, they could sell it for $600 or so, and spend barely any more money making it than what they do on the 7321.



Doesn't really work like that unfortunately.
Maybe the end product might not be too expensive, but you're forgetting the fact that money needs to be spent on R&D. If it were as easy as "make a fixed bridge 8 that is somewhat similar to the RG 7321" it might have already been done by now lol.
If Ibanez produce the "budget" stripped down 8 string and it flops, it isn't just 600 bucks multiplied by however many guitars that didn't sell down the drain, but potentially hundreds of thousands if perhaps even into the millions invested into R&D gone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2009)

Even if they put out a $600 "RG8321" which was exact spec to the RG7321 just with an extra string, there would be no market for it. Even at $600 you could still get an Intrepid. 

Also, it's certainly not the bridge that brings up the price, brand new the Edge III Fixed 8 sells for just $285. What brings up the price is the five piece neck, Japanese construction, and as Harry said, the R & D involved.


----------



## cyril v (Jun 17, 2009)

Harry said:


> Doesn't really work like that unfortunately.
> Maybe the end product might not be too expensive, but you're forgetting the fact that money needs to be spent on R&D. If it were as easy as "make a fixed bridge 8 that is somewhat similar to the RG 7321" it might have already been done by now lol.
> If Ibanez produce the "budget" stripped down 8 string and it flops, it isn't just 600 bucks multiplied by however many guitars that didn't sell down the drain, but potentially hundreds of thousands if perhaps even into the millions invested into R&D gone.



does research and development really spend that much when it comes to guitars? I honestly can't think of how they could spend that much money creating a guitar, maybe a few thousand for design and prototypes.. but i don't think they ever get anywheres near a million. it'd be impossible to make a return on investment for such a niche market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2009)

cyril v said:


> does research and development really spend that much when it comes to guitars? I honestly can't think of how they could spend that much money creating a guitar, maybe a few thousand for design and prototypes.. but i don't think they ever get anywheres near a million. it'd be impossible to make a return on investment for such a niche market.



Maybe not in R&D alone, but there are tons of other things to consider when making and introducing a new model to the market. There's R&D, tooling, promotion/advertising, educate reps, educate dealers, work out supplies of new parts, it's not as simple as adding an extra string, slaping in some EMGs, and sending them off. 

Look at all the "prototypes" that artists got, those aren't free, and since Ibanez doesn't build the guitars themselves they had to pay Fujigen a number of times for them. Though some where built at LACS. 

If the economy didn't hit such a crappy downturn then it's possible the RG2228 would have stayed at it's original price of about $1600 USD, and may even have gone down. Though, it is what it is, and in order to meet profit goals they needed to add $200 to the price, which is only 12.5%, which isn't too bad considering many models in the Ibanez line-up went up by about 20%.


----------



## damigu (Jun 18, 2009)

cyril v said:


> does research and development really spend that much when it comes to guitars? I honestly can't think of how they could spend that much money creating a guitar, maybe a few thousand for design and prototypes.. but i don't think they ever get anywheres near a million. it'd be impossible to make a return on investment for such a niche market.



you'd be surprised as to how much money goes into R&D for big companies.

for the car companies, it isn't unusual to reach a *billion* dollars in R&D/prototyping when designing a new vehicle.

while i doubt ibanez gets anywhere near that much, i'm sure they do spend/waste a buttload of money on R&D and prototyping.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

ok so I've just been looking at older posts on this forum and on other forums too.

it seems that if made, an RG8321 would be bought by _plenty_ of people, myself included.

one dude even said it's the only guitar he wants from Ibanez.

Ibanez, if you're reading this, get the fuck on it!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ok so I've just been looking at older posts on this forum and on other forums too.
> 
> it seems that if made, an RG8321 would be bought by _plenty_ of people, myself included.
> 
> ...



Unless a few hundred people pre-order one, it's simply not going to happen. A lot of people say they are going to buy guitars, but once they see the price, they tend to get very skittish. Look at all the people who asked for a Maple Boarded 7 or a production 8. Maybe about half that wanted it are complaining about price and such, and wound up not getting it.

I think a low-quality 8 is unneeded in the market. There are already companies such as Rondo and Schecter willing to put out 8s well under a grand. I don't quite see why people are asking for this really. 

I'm a huge Ibanez fan, just look at my guitars, and if they put out an RG8371 I'd be one of the first to buy it GUARANTEED, but even I don't really see the point of it. I know it certainly won't have the famous thin, smooth, and plain old delicious Ibanez neck. It'll have a thick, very Intrepid like, lower quality neck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 18, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unless a few hundred people pre-order one, it's simply not going to happen. A lot of people say they are going to buy guitars, but once they see the price, they tend to get very skittish. Look at all the people who asked for a Maple Boarded 7 or a production 8. Maybe about half that wanted it are complaining about price and such, and wound up not getting it.
> 
> I think a low-quality 8 is unneeded in the market. There are already companies such as Rondo and Schecter willing to put out 8s well under a grand. I don't quite see why people are asking for this really.
> 
> I'm a huge Ibanez fan, just look at my guitars, and if they put out an RG8371 I'd be one of the first to buy it GUARANTEED, but even I don't really see the point of it. I know it certainly won't have the famous thin, smooth, and plain old delicious Ibanez neck. It'll have a thick, very Intrepid like, lower quality neck.



well a low-quality production 8 isn't needed in the USA as you have Agile and Schecter, but here in the UK we don't have either of those available to us. so no, it's not a problem to you guys at all, but the rest of the world want 8 strings too, and we don't want to have to pay through the nose to get them.

if a RG8321 was made, and was a low price then there would be nothing stopping people from buying it.

personally I don't want an 8 string guitar with decent build quality, I want a cheap shit 8 string that I can play along to Meshuggah and Deftones on, that's it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> well a low-quality production 8 isn't needed in the USA as you have Agile and Schecter, but here in the UK we don't have either of those available to us. so no, it's not a problem to you guys at all, but the rest of the world want 8 strings too, and we don't want to have to pay through the nose to get them.
> 
> if a RG8321 was made, and was a low price then there would be nothing stopping people from buying it.
> 
> personally I don't want an 8 string guitar with decent build quality, I want a cheap shit 8 string that I can play along to Meshuggah and Deftones on, that's it.



Making it only available to the Euro market would make even less sense. One of the main reasons against it as well is even if they are able to market it in the US for only $600, by the time it reaches the UK the price will be close enough to the LTD FM-408 (even with VAT) to make it unable to compete.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jun 21, 2009)

An ESP LTD SC-208 would be sweet too 








( I'm broke and really want an 8 string )


----------



## 8stringthang (Aug 14, 2012)

Tristoner7 said:


> Just for the hell of it, if anyone wants, make a mockup of a budget RG8 string, I'm curious to see what you guys can come up with ( I suck at doing mockups and stuff like that ).



An ibanez rg8321....lol


----------



## FireInside (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, 3 year bump for that? Someone should give you an award....

That being said, I don't think an RG8321 would be a bad idea. I would probably consider one for a back up.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Aug 14, 2012)

Super Necro Bump!


----------



## pink freud (Aug 14, 2012)

Brohoodofsteel75 said:


> Super Necro Bump!



Well, to be fair, Ibanez _did_ release a cheaper 8 string


----------

